# How far up on a colonoscopy do they go??



## gottogo

I will be having my first colonoscopy in a few weeks and I am wondering just how far up the colon do they go? Is it just the large intestines or do they go through the small intestines too?


----------



## Jupiter119

Hi The colonoscope examines the whole colon (large intestine) & terminal ileum (lower end of the small intestine).Hope this helps & good luck. I've got my first in November.


----------



## Guest

Hey ya..gottogo..guess I just joined the ranks today. Dr. said yup..lol sounds like IBS and Colitis..so we better have a look!!! yikes!!!....my Colonoscopy is Nov. 5th







first one. we can do it. oh my







[This message has been edited by skyblue (edited 10-22-2001).][This message has been edited by skyblue (edited 10-22-2001).]


----------

